# Nervous...1st time over to France.



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

Oh well the butterflies are starting now... Were off to France this Friday. Going across from Poole to St Malo on the Cat and from there who knows.
We have not made any plans for this 10 day break, mainly because we don't know were to go or were we really should go on our first trip.

We've got the Aires book, Passion book, LeCastels discount card and Tomtom is all pre loaded and ready.
Warning triangle, Hazard Borad, Fire extinquisher, Hi-Vis, Spare bulbs, First aid kit, Tool Kit, Maps, Passports, NHS Card, Insurance, Breakdown cover, (I think there is still room for the two of us as well)
You see I think I'm all prepared... So why am I so nervous about it?

Brian & Lorraine


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

You should have a great time, Brian. Just take it steady, and enjoy the freedom.

Last year, we would sit down after tea with a glass (or two) of wine, and plot our next day's travels. We'd start with the big map, we'd stick our finger on an area which we thought would be interesting, Annie would look in the Caravan Club guide to pick out a campsite which looked OK, I'd plot it in the TomTom to see how far it was; then we'd decide it was too far, and do the whole thing all over again. It was a liberating experience.

We always left site at around 9am, and aimed to be at our new site between lunchtime and 3pm - some places might get a bit full after that, especially in popular areas.

And you'll probably meet other motorhomers, who will give you ideas for places to visit.

Have a fantastic experience!

Gerald


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi both
Its the most common human fear - the fear of the unknown. we are also off to france next fri for the first time.Going on eurotunnel. I made the daft mistake of booking the cheapest fare and then realising this was 22.00 to 24.00 hrs. So i would be getting to france and driving for the first time in the bloming dark. ha We are just going to find somewhere to get the head down for a couple of hrs and then see when it gets light.
But i guess you only have to remember that the french are just human beings like the rest of us. The vast majority are decent people just like us.
Take no notice of the stereotypical picture that gets painted about them being dirty etc. Its just not true...well they are no worse than us brits. My missus works with someone who just came back from a camping holiday and didnt wash for a week (no facilities) they wiped the whole family down with wet ones for week yuk.

Have you thought about gas. Calor is difficult to get so make sure you have enough. (we went for a refillable as its cheaper and more easy to get)

Dont forget if you wear glasses to drive that you have to carry a spare pair by law.
Also be aware that camera detectors are illegal (not the one in the sat nav but the radar detector type.You face heavy fines and/or confiscation of the vehicle arrrgg.

So dont worry other than taking the usual precautions of carrying i.d. with you at all times, locking the van etc. and taking copies of all your documents and giving a trusted freind a copy.

Enjoy and good luck
Phill


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Please also bear in mind that when you are lost in a French town in a holiday area -----so are most of the French you see driving around.!!! 
It is such a big country, compared to the UK that it is easy to forget that there are a lot of French tourists there as well who do not know the area any better than you. 
I hope this boosts your confidence. As a Scot, well lost in deepest France, I have been asked for directions by French people!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Needles to say I was not much help to them!!

Don't worry, be happy, it is not as difficult as you fear. 

The French, in general are willing to help us non french speaking Brits so long as we show willing and use what little french we know. 
It is a wonderful place to visit with a motorhome (second only to Italy IMHO ) 
It is better equipped for us than the UK and if you like food and are willing to try more than McD you will have a fantastic foody experience. 
Last time we went over to St Malo we were nervous about landing there and we drove straight out of town - next time we will look about to see what is there. 
When you get off the ferry I now think it is time to sit down, look around and then decide where to go. Who knows you may decide that a week in St Malo is a good idea.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Last time we went over over a quick weekend to Euro disney about 10 years ago, before that with a trailer tent 21 years ago! So I am excited/apprehensive, but sure everything will be ok when we get there :wink: 
Not made any real plans, depends on the weather how far south we go, we would like to settle for a week near the sea though.

2 weeks 3 days and counting  

Alison
ps thanks for tip on copying docs and leaving a set, will do that today!


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

Must be catching. We are also doing France for the first time on Fri. Portsmouth-Caen


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

Knowing St Malo well I would suggest you go no further then the several Aires within the local area and sample this really great part of Brittany. In fact as you come off the boat as you leave the dock compound turn immediately right and there is parking overlooking the marina' no facilities but a good stop. It can get busy and do not block the dingys access. It is a 5 minute walk to St Malo and St Servent is nice too. There is a camp site overlooking the marina on the hill as the boat comes in. That should do for a start. Enjoy. P/S a lot of the locals do speak English but they appreciate that at least you try to speak French.

Alan

Wave as you stop in Guernsey, I might just be envious


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi

Mont St Michel is just along the coast, an amazing place, not to be missed. It has an overnight motorhome park.. no water or dumping. ~ €12 
Highly recommended..

The Mont


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Hello neighbour or near as dammit. I can understand your trepidation as our first foreign trip in a camper was about 5 years ago in our little VW '73 T2. We did Brittany via the Poole crossing, pretty well and down to Nantes then across back by following a canal guide!!! The one thing we noticed was the contrast from Brittany to Normandy, the latter being much scruffier as Brittany being more touristy has loads of EU cash thrown at it.

It worked well, so go for it, just as we are doing on Sunday to Spain for first time for 3 weeks and being nomadic we have a rough idea, but that's it. Where is that wind we will follow?


----------



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

Hi, I have read all the advice given above and you should take it on board. But don't let it rule (and ruin) your trip. You are in a Motorhome, presumably with all the facilities on board and only going for 10 days so use the aires network with the occasional site to empty out and fill up and enjoy!!! sugest as first timers head along coast either towards north Britanny or in the opposite direction into Normandy. Plenty to see and do and not too far to drive. When you leave each night stop, go visiting before parking for the night. Suggest start looking around 4pm as thats when then continentals will start to look and places will fill up quickly. As for Gas take 2 full 6/7kg cans. I have just returned from 5 nights away in North France without hook up (what do you need that for, its why you have a battery fitted) and have used less than half of one can. thats with the fridge on gas, cooking on gas and the water heater on gas. Relax and enjoy..... your on holiday!!!

Regards Pete


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Good advice Pete. 

We would love to use aires but we are not "own sans essential" therefore rely on campsites with the facilities but we are used to it. We did however have an overnighter on a quayside somewhere near Paimpol where there was a free shower and toilet for the yachties. That was THE 9/11 and our dutch MH neighbours filled us in as to NY events which we had listened to baffled at breakfast.

We have 3 way fridge, water and Gaz cooker so we don't do too bad.


----------



## spindle (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi folks your not the only one`s, taking the dover calais crossing on wed 20th,then hopefully down to the loire valley/ dordogne(10 days) before moving east to auten to meet up with friends who are coming in from italy.(nervous & excited at the same time)but i suppose that`s the reason we love motorhoming,it opens up new arizons & experiences for us.I`m sure you`ll have a great time.(must remember to pack my spare glasses did`nt know that, thanks for the tip!)


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

All these people off to france, I'm jealous as hell

My tips

Don't be afraid to get lost occasionally, what is the worst that will happen? It's amazing what treats you come upon in France when lost.

Probably best to ignore this tip if in a large city

Stay off the autoroutes if possible, you will come across much more on the local roads.

If where you are is good but your plan says that you need to be somewhere else, tear up the plan(unless of course you have a ferry to catch)


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

All this fantastic advise..... Thanks the butterflies are flittering away.
Were really very excited about this new adventure now.
And can't wait to get there.
As metioned we have no route plan and just intend to mossey along and use the Aires mainly, May well stop longer on a site if we find somewhere we like... I like the idea of Le Rochelle heard it's nice there?
And yes I've see some pictures of Mont St Michel, so that'ss a must.

Thanks also for pointing out the stop by the port...As we will arrive in St Malo around 8pm I did not want to go to far hunting for a stoppover.
Heard also that the biggest market in France is not far? but I'm not sure were it is, On a Saturday I belive.

Brian & Lorraine


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi B & L,
we are taking our first mh trip to France on 25 June . Carravaned in Normandy & Britainy for past 10 years where children met up with friends from Holland and Germany.
Camping de la plage at La Trinite sur Mer is great if you have youngsters.Roads are uncrowded and the locals are friendly.
Plenty to do in the area. Large supermarkets. Enjoy your hols.
Dave p


----------



## IrishHomer (May 30, 2006)

Hi BJ

All the advice above is good. I have driven over there for a few years. Two tips; You will encounter a lot of dual carriageway in Brittany. The slow lane is nearest the verge (apologies if this is unnecessary. Second, go right around the roundabouts - anyway they are constructed to be fool proof.

PS: When turning left onto a road, remember to cross to the RHS. Obvious I know but you'd be amazed how easy it is to forget.

It's a fab country and easy to get around.

IH ( a fellow True Blue)


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

we were over their this time last year, if you are looking for sun and sand on the s/west coast you need to get to the other side of bordeaux or at least around that area easy 2 day drive 
ps to any one crossing via le havre or caen and using a satnav the A88 has not yet been built and will not be completed until 2010
its in the navman satnav i used last year 
also for return crossings there is a large aire at Honfleur and its a great place to stay


----------



## 103855 (Apr 11, 2007)

and remember ............


Think "kerb"

Whatever way you enter a junction or roundabout you must, in most cases, come off with the kerb being on the drivers side


Have a great time!

MM


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

the one to watch out for is the left left turn and hypermarket carparks


----------

